# Being honest about current employment status?



## freezer2k (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi, 


I quit my job in Germany about a month ago, since I was not happy there anymore. 

Now, for better negotiation it might be better to still have this job as 'current' in my CV (been working there 4years total).

Not sure if this a good idea in terms of visa applications/background checks though. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

freezer2k said:


> Hi,
> 
> I quit my job in Germany about a month ago, since I was not happy there anymore.
> 
> ...


Of late, verification of past employment is becoming the norm here, including MOM engaging on random candidate verification through external agencies 

Not a good idea to mislead MOM and any prospective employers, and you can be penalized for false declaration in EP applications.


----------

